# New Planted Tank , Need Help!



## hurts (Dec 23, 2018)

hi all ,

i just join your forum and hope to get help in my new planted tank.

i'm new to the planted tanks and I've 15 Gallon planted tank , Established on 15-Dec , check the image below :










below all the used materials and details for each , i want to know i'm doing the right to the tank and all what i'm using are good , any advice will help please.

*1. Sera floredepot*

A good basis for successful plant care 
sera floredepot is placed underneath the actual bottom ground (sand, gravel) when setting up the aquarium.
The balanced blend of sand, peat, essential nutrients and trace elements allows plants to grow on quickly. Also, the plants are supplied with nutrients during the first phase (4 - 6 weeks).
The formation of strong roots is supported by the special structure of the bottom ground.










*2. DOPHIN AQUATIC BIO FILTER MEDIUM*

FM909 clears aquarium water and provided good water conditions for the healthy growth of aquatic plants. It colloid particles capture dirt floating in the water and without any chemical treatment, it decreases the hardness of the water and lower the pH level to the degree at which most aquatic plants can grow comfortably. FM909 is composed of granules and the density is ideal for fast development of healthy plants roots.










*3. Magic Carpet Seeds ( i dont know what the actual name of this seeds )*



















*4. Glass Tank ( 50 X 32 X 37 ) ( 15 Gallon ) AuqaJapan*

*5. KW Dophin A3000 Aquarium External Hang on Filter*

Key Features: Inlet pipe height can be adjusted up to 34cm Provide complete filtration to keep crystal clear water 3 stage filtration - mechanical, chemical and biological Unique design for 3-in-1 filter media container, easy to remove and replace new filter media in an instance Install in minutes with self-starting design Can restart automatically after turning off the power for servicing Suitable for freshwater and saltwater Filter & Pump Specs Voltage 220V - 240V | 50Hz Watt 3.1W Max Output 300 L/H Water Flow Adjuster Dimmer swtich Filter Media Included Activated carbon cartridge x 1 Bio mat cartridge x 1 Dimension 13cm x 7cm x 15.5cm Cord Length 122cm Plug Type Type C Tank Size Up to 56L










*6. Bio Ceramic Rings Filter Media*

*7. Sera Florena*

sera florena is the ideal care product for aquatic plants that take up nutrients mainly through the leaves.
Aquatic plants are very important in aquariums as they withdraw pollutants and algae nutrients from the water. sera florena provides aquatic plants with all important minerals and trace elements for healthy and colorful growth so they can fulfill this important task. Deficiencies are thus avoided without burdening the water with excess nutrients.
Furthermore, the new improved formula contains innovative, particularly stable iron complexes that even remain available when using UV-C water clarifiers at day. This product does not contain any nitrate nor phosphate. It is well tolerated by all invertebrates.










*8. Sera flore 1 carbo*

Plants require carbon for doing photo synthesis, which often is not available in the water in sufficient amounts. Lacking carbon is one of the most important growth limiting factors for aquatic plants.
The new systemic plant care sera flore 1 carbo was developed for providing the plants the amount of carbon required for optimal growth. It provides different efficient carbon sources for active liquid fertilization, and is therefore the uncomplicated alternative to a CO2 fertilization system; but it can also add to it.










*9. sera aquatan*

Toxic substances such as chlorine and heavy metals can get into the aquarium water with every water change. Even our well monitored tap water often contains such substances in concentrations critical for fish.
sera aquatan immediately removes the pollutants and conditions the water to fish friendly, healthy aquarium water. This ensures optimal living conditions for fish, invertebrates, plants as well as useful micro organisms.










*10. Aquadene 14 In 1 Nitrifying Bacteria *

AQSUADENE 14 in 1 Super Nitrifying Bacteria contains Bacillussp.,Lactobacillus sp.,Streptococcus sp.,Aspargylus, Fungi,Yeast and Enzymes. It will remove waste in the water(Ammonia,Nitrite and Hydrogen Sulphhide) and promotes better digestion, metabolism and anti-stress abilities to your fish. The super bacteria will as well aid in the prevention of disease and decrease the morrtality rate of fish.










*11. DoPhin LED-1090 Aquarium Light For 55cm to 65cm Tank - Bio-Lux (20W) *
Multiple spectrum
LED bulb to provide optimum illumination
120° light dispersion
Easy installation, mounted on any aquarium
Adjustable feet with 5cm extendable length at both end, suitable for variety of aquarium
For planted freshwater tanks










======================================================================

*Tank Setup : *

Date 15-Dec-18

1. Distributed the ( Sera Flore deport ) on the middle of the tank
2. I've covered all the tank base of ( Dophin FM909 substrate ) 
3. Distributed the Carpet Seeds on it.
4. put 5ml of ( Sera Florena Fertilizer ) in water spray , then i spray on the seeds.
5. cover the top of the tank with Plastic Cover to keep the tank inside moisture.
6. Turn on the light ( 8 to 10 Hours Everyday )
7. Spray the Seeds Twice a day ( Day / Night )

Date 20-Dec-18
Seeds Sprouted

1. fill up the tank water slowly
2. 10ml of ( Sera Florena Fertilizer ) 
3. place Ceramic rings inside the filter
4. run the HOB filter
5. Turn on the light for 8 Hours everyday

Date 22-Dec-18

1. Change 40% of the tank water
2. place used ceramic rings from established tank
3. 5ml of ( Sera Florena Fertilizer )
4. 5ml of ( Sera aquatan Anti-Chlorine )
5. 40ml of ( Aquadene 14 In 1 Nitrifying Bacteria )
6. 10ml of ( Sera flore 1 carbo )
7. Turn on the light 7 Hours Daily.

Planning for 29-Dec-18

1. Weekly Change water 15% to 20%
2. use all above liquids for water replaced percentage
3. Put 15 Cardinal Tetra
4. Put 10 Red Sherry Shrimp or Nano Shrimp
5. Feed the Fish Twice a Day small amount ( Day / Night )
6. Bring 2 or 3 Established Plants ( i dont know which the type ) for the background
7. Turn on the light 7 Hours Daily.
8. put some pothos plants inside the HOB filter ( i heard its reducing the algae )

Thanks all in advance.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

The tank looks good. I'm not familiar with any of the products you are using but they look fine. I suggest doing a water test before adding fish to be certain that the tank is "cycled", meaning that the beneficial bacteria are established are are working with the plants to remove ammonia and nitrite. The pothos in the filter will help with this.

Good luck, and post more photos!


----------



## hurts (Dec 23, 2018)

Michael said:


> Welcome to APC!
> 
> The tank looks good. I'm not familiar with any of the products you are using but they look fine. I suggest doing a water test before adding fish to be certain that the tank is "cycled", meaning that the beneficial bacteria are established are are working with the plants to remove ammonia and nitrite. The pothos in the filter will help with this.
> 
> Good luck, and post more photos!


Dear Michael ,

Thanks for your reply , actually even if the tank not yet cycled I've to put the fishes and shrimps on this date , because in my city we dont have all the types so this will be as shipment from aquarium fish store .

also i dont have the test kit yet .

- what do you suggest when i put the fish and shrimp into the tank ( if the tank still not cycled ) ?
- the number of tetra and shrimp are okay for this size tank ?
- i think the filter not 100% good for this tank , the water still not 100% Crystal , do u suggest to bring canister filter , what recommended type ?
- do u prefer to keep using co2 liquid? it will not harm the fish , as i heard it will reduce the oxygen for the fishes .

Updated Images :

















Thanks.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

That is looking very good! I have never seen seed like you used, but it certainly did a quick job of getting a nice plant carpet growing. Do you know anything about what species the seed are?

It looks like you are doing everything right, or the plants wouldn't be doing so well. Your "liquid carbon" is almost certain to be glutaraldehyde, like Seachem Excel is. I find it helps a lot in keeping algae from taking over the tank, and helps the plants grow. But, it isn't nearly as good as CO2, even CO2 made with yeast and sugar, for helping the plants grow.

I'm cycling my tank right now, too. I added about 1 ppm of ammonia to the tank water, then began monitoring how much ammonia remains, adding another 1 ppm of ammonia when it drops below about 0.5 ppm. After a week I now have a lot of nitrites in the water, so the first stage of cycling is doing well. When the nitrite level starts dropping fast I will change at least half of the tank water, and start thinking more about adding half of the fish I want to live in it. The last time I followed this routine I didn't lose a single fish when I added them.


----------



## hurts (Dec 23, 2018)

hoppycalif said:


> That is looking very good! I have never seen seed like you used, but it certainly did a quick job of getting a nice plant carpet growing. Do you know anything about what species the seed are?
> 
> It looks like you are doing everything right, or the plants wouldn't be doing so well. Your "liquid carbon" is almost certain to be glutaraldehyde, like Seachem Excel is. I find it helps a lot in keeping algae from taking over the tank, and helps the plants grow. But, it isn't nearly as good as CO2, even CO2 made with yeast and sugar, for helping the plants grow.
> 
> I'm cycling my tank right now, too. I added about 1 ppm of ammonia to the tank water, then began monitoring how much ammonia remains, adding another 1 ppm of ammonia when it drops below about 0.5 ppm. After a week I now have a lot of nitrites in the water, so the first stage of cycling is doing well. When the nitrite level starts dropping fast I will change at least half of the tank water, and start thinking more about adding half of the fish I want to live in it. The last time I followed this routine I didn't lose a single fish when I added them.


Hi @hoppycalif

Thanks , actually i dont know what the exact scientific name of this seeds , but its simmilar to thoese in amazon .

https://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Pla...QM62/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1545596296&sr=8-3

i agree with you about the Co2 , but the fish shop told me this carpet are super grow without co2 and also he have some well grow plants without co2 required .

sure all plants need co2 in different level but i thing im going to this step when i get well known to this hobby im still learning and i dont want to spend alot of cash for testing 

about cycling the tank , i was having 65 Gallon tank and started with fully stock without cycling it and i used the method of changing 30% of the water every 3 days and put alot of pothos on the top of the filter and few amount of food , i kept it for 3 years and never lose a fish .


----------

